# Skycaddie 2.5 membership expired...



## KenL (Dec 5, 2015)

...what will happen?

I have had my Skycaddie for at least 5 years and am hacked off paying the annual fee.

Membership expired yesterday and I am playing tomorrow.  Will it work?

 I would be happy to try just having front, middle, back info.  Will it revert to this given that you can now buy Skycaddie units that do this for free?  Or will it just become useless?

Thanks.


----------



## DCB (Dec 5, 2015)

Think it will be useless unless. It's a reason I'll not buy one of their products again. Paid more in annual fees that the unit cost me initially. Now an expensive microprocessor controlled paperweight &#9786;


----------



## ruff-driver (Dec 5, 2015)

I suspect you have a grace period for renewal, 
Try it tomorrow , you never know


----------



## BTatHome (Dec 5, 2015)

Not sure if it expires immediately or gives a small grace period but eventually it will become useless.

There are sky caddie units that perform front/middle/back and have no subscription though... a couple of the cheaper units (Aire?) and the watches too (although the linx watch has a subscription optionally too)


----------



## Imurg (Dec 5, 2015)

And if I remember correctly, when you do renew it, it gets backdated. So if you don't renew for 6 months you only get 6 months..

Or I could be imagining it......


----------



## Slicer30 (Dec 5, 2015)

Imurg said:



			And if I remember correctly, when you do renew it, it gets backdated. So if you don't renew for 6 months you only get 6 months..

Or I could be imagining it......
		
Click to expand...

You are correct, this exact scenario happened to me last year. Mine has also expired. Think its time to invest in a garmin watch


----------



## KenL (Dec 5, 2015)

Don't want a watch and trust Skycaddie distances!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 5, 2015)

I thought the subscription was just for updates ?


----------



## Fish (Dec 5, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I thought the subscription was just for updates ?
		
Click to expand...

No, you get updates anyway even with non subscription devices, the most popular being the Aire ll, they are free quarterly updates whereas subscriptions can be uploaded immediately once we've mapped the changes. 

You can opt to upgrade to subscription with quite a few devices now which not only can be updated as soon changes have been announced but also allows greater access to more features.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 5, 2015)

So a sky caddie stops working if you don't subscribe ?


----------



## GreiginFife (Dec 5, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			So a sky caddie stops working if you don't subscribe ?
		
Click to expand...

Only units that require a subscription.


----------



## KenL (Dec 6, 2015)

How unfair is that?

Thanks Skycaddie.  I paid Â£175 for the unit plus 5 or 6 lots of Â£30 and now, if I don't pay again, I will be left with an ugly ornament.

Boo hiss to you...


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 6, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			So a sky caddie stops working if you don't subscribe ?
		
Click to expand...

It appears so.
My Bushnell Neo X is still ticking along nicely.


----------



## Fish (Dec 6, 2015)

KenL said:



			How unfair is that?

Thanks Skycaddie.  I paid Â£175 for the unit plus 5 or 6 lots of Â£30 and now, if I don't pay again, I will be left with an ugly ornament.

Boo hiss to you...
		
Click to expand...

It's a much older device, that is why there have been (and may still be) some excellent trade-in deals to update older devices so that when you don't want or need to upgrade to a subscription membership which offers extra features and immediate updates once courses have been remapped, those devices still offer the basic features for free, but, also, are still updated on a quarterly basis for free guaranteeing the device is up to date. 

The trade-in offers were well publicised, even on here, and pro shops that support SkyCaddie had merchandise to promote it also.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 6, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			It appears so.
My Bushnell Neo X is still ticking along nicely.


Click to expand...

My golfbuddy is starting to look a bit tired so was looking to update it - some of the skycaddies look very good but not interested in paying subscription


----------



## Fish (Dec 6, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			My golfbuddy is starting to look a bit tired so was looking to update it - some of the skycaddies look very good but not interested in paying subscription
		
Click to expand...


You don't need to......but, with the amount of courses you play across the country I'm surprised you don't want the assurance that your device will be correct!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 6, 2015)

Fish said:



			You don't need to......but, with the amount of courses you play across the country I'm surprised you don't want the assurance that your device will be correct!
		
Click to expand...

Thats what i have a laser for - the GPS i use for a general distance and possible blind hazards. A general distance does the business for me


----------



## CliveW (Dec 6, 2015)

It never ceases to amaze me at the number of people who complain about the fees SkyCaddie charge.It is well advertised that these charges exist and if you don't want to pay them then simply don't buy the product! Personally I think the SkyCaddie is the best on the market and have recently upgraded to the Touch with the Eagle membership which costs Â£40 a year, which equates to approx 50p a round. Not a lot really.


----------



## KenL (Dec 6, 2015)

Not a lot you say but Â£40 per year is a lot over several years when other makes do not charge anything.

I am miffed that I have to pay a fee on a unit that cost more than current offerings with zero fee for front/middle/back.  I would like that option for free...


----------



## Foxholer (Dec 6, 2015)

CliveW said:



*It never ceases to amaze me at the number of people who complain about the fees SkyCaddie charge.It is well advertised that these charges exist and if you don't want to pay them then simply don't buy the product! *Personally I think the SkyCaddie is the best on the market and have recently upgraded to the Touch with the Eagle membership which costs Â£40 a year, which equates to approx 50p a round. Not a lot really.
		
Click to expand...

A big +1 for the bold bit! While I don't have a SkyCaddie, I use a subscription GPS and have no problem with the concept of paying less than a pound a round for the service. It's certainly less costly than forking out for a brand new Driver ever couple of years! 

If you don't want to pay the subscription, then sell the device or use it for any offer to 'upgrade' to a non-subscription device!

Btw. I suspect subscription devices will rapidly go out of fashion now that rule changes (from 1/1/16) allow previously non-conforming phones to be used! I predict there'll be a 'top of the line' app published by SkyCaddie - that may involve some sort of usage charge on top of the initial purchase price.


----------



## Leereed (Dec 6, 2015)

If I remember correctly if you have down loaded the course it works as normal. But if you playing a new course and you search for it, it comes up BUT you only get the yardage to the green. No hole lay out and you can't drag back it back to check lay ups etc


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 6, 2015)

I've had a Sky Caddy for years. I don't like paying the fee but as I only by the UK only subscription every time and more importantly because I think it is the best GPS device and I don't feel the need for a range finder, I'll keep doing it. I have the SGX so it's still relatively modern, certainly compared to the 2.5 in the OP. Given the number of times per year I use it, the fee per annum breaks down to a pittance anyway


----------



## Robster59 (Dec 6, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			It appears so.
My Bushnell Neo X is still ticking along nicely.


Click to expand...

+1 (well Neo XS actually). 30,000+ courses with FMB of green and up to 4 hazards a hole and pretty accurate too.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 6, 2015)

I'm after a GPS,something with no subscription fee & at the cheaper end of the market. 
Something like the Golfbuddy voice or Bushnell neo ghost. 
Any recommendations?


----------



## KenL (Dec 6, 2015)

It worked today BTW.  I did get a message telling me to renew by 20/12.

Might wait to see what happens beyond then.


----------



## Fish (Dec 6, 2015)

KenL said:



			Not a lot you say but Â£40 per year is a lot over several years when other makes do not charge anything.

I am miffed that I have to pay a fee on a unit that cost more than current offerings with zero fee for front/middle/back.  I would like that option for free...
		
Click to expand...

That option is available as I've stated in my previous posts for free but still with the guarantee that it will be updated before any other branded device but you currently here a very out dated older device, I suggest you look at the Aire ll.


----------



## GB72 (Dec 6, 2015)

Pin-seeker said:



			I'm after a GPS,something with no subscription fee & at the cheaper end of the market. 
Something like the Golfbuddy voice or Bushnell neo ghost. 
Any recommendations?
		
Click to expand...

I have a neo ghost and have been very happy with it. Very small and light and the 4 hazards per hole give it that little bit more functionality than other entry level gps devices


----------



## Val (Dec 6, 2015)

KenL said:



			Not a lot you say but Â£40 per year is a lot over several years when other makes do not charge anything.

I am miffed that I have to pay a fee on a unit that cost more than current offerings with zero fee for front/middle/back.  I would like that option for free...
		
Click to expand...

You should have bought a different GPS then. No point in moaning now.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 6, 2015)

GB72 said:



			I have a neo ghost and have been very happy with it. Very small and light and the 4 hazards per hole give it that little bit more functionality than other entry level gps devices
		
Click to expand...

Cheers,appreciate it.


----------



## Fish (Dec 6, 2015)

Val said:



			You should have bought a different GPS then. No point in moaning now.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly, just like owning anything that becomes outdated, it can't keep up with current technology and becomes inefficient, there were huge amounts of marketing regarding trading in and updating but like everything in life at times, it's always someone else's fault!


----------



## GreiginFife (Dec 6, 2015)

Fish said:



			Exactly, just like owning anything that becomes outdated, it can't keep up with current technology and becomes inefficient, there were huge amounts of marketing regarding trading in and updating but like everything in life at times, it's always someone else's fault!
		
Click to expand...

Are the trade-ins still going Robin? I gave a 2.5 and personally dont mind the subs as its less that Â£2.50 per month and I know its accurate. The actual unit is showing its age now and wouldnt mind updating but subbed til July.
Have had a look (albeit cursory) but can't see any trade in info. Cheers


----------



## Fish (Dec 7, 2015)

GreiginFife said:



			Are the trade-ins still going Robin? I gave a 2.5 and personally dont mind the subs as its less that Â£2.50 per month and I know its accurate. The actual unit is showing its age now and wouldnt mind updating but subbed til July.
Have had a look (albeit cursory) but can't see any trade in info. Cheers
		
Click to expand...

I'll ask the question today for you.


----------



## SteveJay (Dec 7, 2015)

Agree with a lot of what has been said here but as a non user (I too have a Neo XS which I rate highly), the one thing I was surprised at was the comment that renewal is backdated.

if you lose functionality upon expiry, then renew, that should be 12 months from when you pay. Backdating is just sharp practice in my eyes and can't think of many examples of where that sort of consumer treatment would be tolerated!

how does the company justify these terms?


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 7, 2015)

Robster59 said:



			+1 (well Neo XS actually). 30,000+ courses with FMB of green and up to 4 hazards a hole and pretty accurate too.
		
Click to expand...

I did of course *mean* a Neo Xs. 
I love mine.
My only regret is getting one with the dark screen readout which can be a tad difficult to see under certain conditions but nonetheless I wouldn't change it.


----------



## chrisd (Dec 7, 2015)

SteveJay said:



			Agree with a lot of what has been said here but as a non user (I too have a Neo XS which I rate highly), the one thing I was surprised at was the comment that renewal is backdated.

if you lose functionality upon expiry, then renew, that should be 12 months from when you pay. Backdating is just sharp practice in my eyes and can't think of many examples of where that sort of consumer treatment would be tolerated!

how does the company justify these terms?
		
Click to expand...

I won't go the way of Skycaddie for the sane reason, that subscriptions make it too expensive. When I didn't renew for some months (a couple of years ago) they wanted me to do the backdating scam, in the end when I said that I didn't use it for a few months and no way would I pay for a period that they cut it off for, they said to de register and then re register and it would then accept payment from the rejoining date. I did this for one more year before dumping them


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 7, 2015)

If its a choice between renewing or spending Â£40 on course planners, I'll pay the renewal. And I prefer a mapped(walked) course gps than one that's got its yardages off Google Earth.



Its cheaper than buying course planners.
Its more accurate than a planner and many other gps devices.

At the end of the day its down to personal choice. Personally, I'll continue with Skycaddie.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Dec 7, 2015)

I had the SC 2.5, but got fed up paying yearly subscriptions. I swapped to a Shotmiser which was really good, easy to read and add your own targets and was subscription free. After they went down, I swapped to a Golfbuddy PT4 which is excellent in nearly all aspects.
I have run the SC and Shotmiser, and Shotmiser and PT4 side by side and accuracy and readings were nigh on identical. 
To me, just the SC arguement "they walk each course to be the most accurate" doesn't justify the subscription fee as from where I am looking the accuracy of the 3 I have used has been the same. Also the making useless the device just because you don't renew is pretty bullying considering you have paid a good sum for the device. At least if you cancel Sky the box can be used for Freesat...


----------



## Fish (Dec 7, 2015)

Bunkermagnet said:



			I had the SC 2.5, but got fed up paying yearly subscriptions. I swapped to a Shotmiser which was really good, easy to read and add your own targets and was subscription free. After they went down, I swapped to a Golfbuddy PT4 which is excellent in nearly all aspects.
I have run the SC and Shotmiser, and Shotmiser and PT4 side by side and accuracy and readings were nigh on identical. 
*To me, just the SC arguement "they walk each course to be the most accurate" doesn't justify the subscription fee as from where I am looking the accuracy of the 3 I have used has been the same.* Also the making useless the device just because you don't renew is pretty bullying considering you have paid a good sum for the device. At least if you cancel Sky the box can be used for Freesat...
		
Click to expand...

This is only true in part, yes general yardages that are taken from aerial imagery can be very close or similar to that of a mapper (like me) walking a course to a solid hazard or outline, however, aerial imagery cannot detect the run off into a ditch or water hazard or it's accurate carry distance, it will only give the actual hazard and as such your ball could roll in before or after the said hazard, also, if your course should never make any annual changes then yes, your device will be as accurate as you may like and accept, however, if like the hundreds of courses up & down the country which are updated yearly where significant changes are made by adding new additional hazards such as ditches across fairways, water (pond) hazards introduced, fairway & greenside bunkers added or considerably altered & greens being actually moved and even complete new holes like 3 courses in my area this winter, these changes once walked will be updated immediately to SkyCaddie members at any time of the year once we are informed and quarterly to non-subscription devices for free!  However, the devices you have mentioned along with others in this thread cannot update them until the third party imagery company decides to do that, which could be months or even years as they have absolutely no control on that process, contrary to misleading marketing, that is the biggest part of what your membership goes towards, mappers across the UK updating information about not only your golf course but many of the ones you may be visiting and paying good money to play and without upto date current accurate information which anyone who owns a GPS obviously wants, could spoil the day and experience, so, for less than a Â£1 a week the decision is totally with the golfer but the "argument" for is that SkyCaddie can offer you far more accurate and up to date current information of any course you could be playing than any other device on the market, fact!


----------



## Foxholer (Dec 7, 2015)

Fish said:



			This is only true in part, yes general yardages that are taken from aerial imagery can be very close or similar to that of a mapper (like me) walking a course to a solid hazard or outline, however, aerial imagery cannot detect the run off into a ditch or water hazard or it's accurate carry distance, it will only give the actual hazard and as such your ball could roll in before or after the said hazard, also, if your course should never make any annual changes then yes, your device will be as accurate as you may like and accept, however, if like the hundreds of courses up & down the country which are updated yearly where significant changes are made by adding new additional hazards such as ditches across fairways, water (pond) hazards introduced, fairway & greenside bunkers added or considerably altered & greens being actually moved and even complete new holes like 3 courses in my area this winter, these changes once walked will be updated immediately to SkyCaddie members at any time of the year once we are informed and quarterly to non-subscription devices for free!  However, the devices you have mentioned along with others in this thread cannot update them until the third party imagery company decides to do that, which could be months or even years as they have absolutely no control on that process, contrary to misleading marketing, that is the biggest part of what your membership goes towards, mappers across the UK updating information about not only your golf course but many of the ones you may be visiting and paying good money to play and without upto date current accurate information which anyone who owns a GPS obviously wants, could spoil the day and experience, so, for less than a Â£1 a week the decision is totally with the golfer but the "argument" for is that SkyCaddie can offer you far more accurate and up to date current information of any course you could be playing than any other device on the market, fact!
		
Click to expand...

I agree with most of this.

However, certain changes such as removal of bunkers don't need a course to be walked (though there's likely to be a replacement or other changes that would). And an amended green (something I reported to both SkyCaddie and my non-walked supplier) often require the green to be taken out of play for a considerable time (4 months in this case), so the 'benefit' of walking the amended course happening prior to it being digitally mapped is also marginal - and can even mean that SkyCaddie is not as up to date as the digitally mapped one!

The Shire, which made a number of minor changes to bunkers at the beginning of the year, is an example of where timely walking of the course beats the digital mapping - for the period until the digital map are available.


----------



## Lanark_Golfer (Dec 7, 2015)

I have a Garmin G5 and my mate has a Skycaddie SGX, we play all over the place and often compare yardages especially on new courses. They are usually the same and never seen more than 2 yds of a difference. That's not worth the Â£200+ extra in fees I'd have paid with the SGX over my G5. In saying that I normally only use it for front and back of green as use my Bushnell for the pin.


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 7, 2015)

Lanark_Golfer said:



			I have a Garmin G5 and my mate has a Skycaddie SGX, we play all over the place and often compare yardages especially on new courses. They are usually the same and never seen more than 2 yds of a difference. That's not worth the Â£200+ extra in fees I'd have paid with the SGX over my G5. In saying that I normally only use it for front and back of green as use my Bushnell for the pin.
		
Click to expand...

I was going to post something similar, I have a GolfBuddy WT4 and it's always within a yard or 2 of other devices I've checked with (Skycaddie, Garmin etc).
The day I actually hit every club exactly the same distance every time I'll probably migrate to a device which claims to have walked my course, until then I'm happy to be a yard or two out.


----------



## Fyldewhite (Dec 7, 2015)

I've had a Snooper S320 for around 5 years. All I've had to do is charge it and remember to take it with me. Never played a course (including Spain/Portugal) that's not pre-loaded. Yes, out of the hundreds of rounds I've played, and the thousands of times I've looked at it for information, I have sometimes been a bit confused, sometimes had an out and out bad distance due to course changes etc. I'd guess no more than a dozen, maybe 20 times. the rest of the time it matches SkyCaddie to a couple of yards whenever I've compared (just like two SkyCaddies usually show different distances stood at the same point). Would I say 5 x Â£30 subscription on top of a higher initial cost, plus time spent  messing about downloading new courses would have been good value? Naaah not really.


----------



## kmdmr1 (Dec 7, 2015)

KenL said:



			It worked today BTW.  I did get a message telling me to renew by 20/12.

Might wait to see what happens beyond then.
		
Click to expand...

A mate of mine got about 4 months usage after his subscription expired, It did however got backdated when he eventually paid,


----------



## Fish (Dec 7, 2015)

Foxholer said:



			I agree with most of this.

However, certain changes such as removal of bunkers don't need a course to be walked (though there's likely to be a replacement or other changes that would). And an amended green (something I reported to both SkyCaddie and my non-walked supplier) often require the green to be taken out of play for a considerable time (4 months in this case), so the 'benefit' of walking the amended course happening prior to it being digitally mapped is also marginal - and can even mean that SkyCaddie is not as up to date as the digitally mapped one!

The Shire, which made a number of minor changes to bunkers at the beginning of the year, is an example of where timely walking of the course beats the digital mapping - for the period until the digital map are available.
		
Click to expand...

I haven't referenced anything about the removal of hazards, but indeed you are correct, I can do this from home by going into the back of the system and simply deleting them, however, I do find that most courses that have done this either lay grass over the said bunker/s making it still a hazard as such or it becomes a mound, I would then change the description of these because aerial imagery won't pick them up and keep the lay up and carry distances on the system. 

As to greens moving or even the implementation of anything new, as soon as there is a firm outline I will walk it, then when the club opens up that new green or the hazard becomes live and not GUR, I will flick the switch, make it live and ask the pro and club to announce for SkyCaddie members to Sync their devices whilst simultaneously using social media sites to announce changes  accompanied with pictures, that IMO will be expedited quicker and more accurately than aerial imagery.


----------



## chrisd (Dec 7, 2015)

Any answer Robin as to why they make it difficult to take a subscription break?


----------



## Fish (Dec 7, 2015)

chrisd said:



			Any answer Robin as to why they make it difficult to take a subscription break?
		
Click to expand...

I will ask the question Chris, however, with the newer devices that now have an optional dual role as in you can opt in to have membership to gain access to extra features it simply reverts back to basic features but you still get the updates quarterly free.


----------



## Fish (Dec 24, 2015)

GreiginFife said:



*Are the trade-ins still going Robin?* I gave a 2.5 and personally dont mind the subs as its less that Â£2.50 per month and I know its accurate. The actual unit is showing its age now and wouldnt mind updating but subbed til July.
Have had a look (albeit cursory) but can't see any trade in info. Cheers
		
Click to expand...

Yes, they have just been relaunched and are being advertised again, sorry for the delay in answering, it's always down to marketing times & targets :smirk: 




Not sure why it says before Christmas, as far as I know it's a rolling deal.


----------



## KenL (Dec 24, 2015)

I decided to not renew my subscription  for the Skycaddie and decided to buy a Nikon laser device for Â£135 from Amazon.  No regrets so far.  I just couldn't stomach paying Skycaddie yet another Â£30.


----------



## CliveW (Dec 24, 2015)

KenL said:



			I decided to not renew my subscription  for the Skycaddie and decided to buy a Nikon laser device for Â£135 from Amazon.  No regrets so far.  I just couldn't stomach paying Skycaddie yet another Â£30.
		
Click to expand...

I'm confused...

... You don't want to pay Â£30, but instead you'll pay Â£135 for a laser?


----------



## KenL (Dec 24, 2015)

I had already paid for the unit and 6/7 lots of Â£30.  The unit was also getting old with the battery on its way out.
The laser will not need an annual fee (except for the odd battery).
Ultimate accuracy to the pin also.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Dec 24, 2015)

For those who could pay over Â£40 for strokesavers over the year it's a no brainier, unless you collect yardage books.

Just think of the cost covers not buying yardage books you will use for 4 holes then either lose in the bag or put away as they are getting scuffed up.


----------

